# Custom window curtains for home



## soniadubai

The living room is the first room that the guests see and making it beautiful is important. Choose curtains according to the furniture, flooring, and decorative items in the room. Go for minimal prints if the room is lavishly decorated. If you want to change the look of your living room or you want to make new living room for a new house in the simplest and cheapest way. Three things are more in important for your living room.room to change the look of the living room. if you change these three things design then your room looks so different

Window Curtains dubai
Wall Paint Color
Sitting Sofas/Chairs
We provide the all these things curtains, painting services, and sofas. and also made to measure sofa covers, sofa repairing. A curtain is most important for the thing to change your living room look. Different type of curtain fabrics are available in our store like Sheer Curtains, Blackout Curtains, Linen Curtains, Cotton Curtains, Silk Curtains.
We don’t charge extra for curtains and blinds even motorized curtains and blind installation the charges are the charge for curtains and blinds only no more extra charges for installation we don’t charge even or laundry services for re-installation.If you need any more information about our range of blackout blinds, simply call us 0562679002 or E-mail [email protected] for all the safety and installation information you need.


----------

